# Gulf Shores Pier



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My father in law is heading down next week. I don't fish the pier, so I can't answer his questions. Is the license included in the pier fee or does he need to get one? Is there bait available on the pier or does he need to get that before hand?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

He has to buy a license for the pier it can be purchased there most of the time though. Try gulfshorespierfishing.com they can answer all your questions more specific


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

if only going to fish the pier.... Alabama sells a pier only license....11.00 good for a year (out of state) can only be used for the pier..... not the beach or anywhere else.....admission to fish is 8.00 per day NO LICENSE included like the Florida piers
I purchase mine on line....they only give you a number for it anyway
I think it is 6.00 resident??? for the year....pier only.....

I hope it will be after the end of august(31st) ....or he will have to buy one for this almost over season..... then a new one the first of September (1st)


House Bill 386 establishes a nonresident public pier fishing license for an annual fee of $10. The legislation also changes the annual expiration date of public pier fishing licenses and saltwater pier fishing licenses to August 31. Alabama residents can purchase an annual pier license for $5. Both pier licenses also require an issuance fee of $1 per license, which means a non-resident pier license would cost a total of $11 and the resident pier license would be a total of $6.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/oaonline/pierlicense10.cfm


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If he was a fl resident there free at Walmart for inshore pier fishing but I would call the pier. At the Navarre pier they dont ask or check but i have mine so i never asked them. I was told and under the asumption your covered if you fish from a paying pier but I could be wrong.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

noodlez94 said:


> If he was a fl resident there free at Walmart for inshore pier fishing but I would call the pier. At the Navarre pier they dont ask or check but i have mine so i never asked them. I was told and under the asumption your covered if you fish from a paying pier but I could be wrong.


Florida license is included with the daily pier pass(any pier)....Alabama is NOT


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Alabama resident. Is there bait available at the pier?


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

Plenty of Lys to be caught but if he wants Bull minnows or live Shrimp he will have to buy them before he gets there. J&M should have all the live bait he needs.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm talking about buying cigar minnows. Or something like it.


----------



## pierboy01 (Jun 2, 2010)

No, they don't have cigs pick a box up at J&M.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

cigs are extremely scarce to catch there....once in a while someone might....I have thought of making a trip to Navarre when there, just to catch some fresh ones to freeze and save, or even Okaloosa


----------

